# Start eating poop recently



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

I have my girl heggie for 3 months and she always has a good appetite with her cat food. However recently I found almost every morning there are fewer poops on and around her wheels where she usually poops. Last night I notice a piece at the edge of her litter pan and today it's gone. She never had such behavior since we took her home...

I saw in other threads eating poop may be a sign of nutritional deficit and she's lacking something in her food. But I'm using the same cat food these 3 months, and always give her enough food.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

What cat food are you feeding

You should ideally have a mix of 2 or 3 high quality cat foods

Are you feeding insects as well?


----------



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

sc2001 said:


> What cat food are you feeding
> 
> You should ideally have a mix of 2 or 3 high quality cat foods
> 
> Are you feeding insects as well?


I'm feeding her wellness, only one for now. She never eats insects, but I give her boiled eggs and some veges


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Wellness is a good brand. Maybe consider adding another one as well. 

And insects should be an important part of a hedgies diet. They get things from insects that they can't get anywhere else. Maybe try getting some mealworms for your hedgie! Most hedgies loveee them  

Eggs and veggies are great additives so definitely continue giving those


----------



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

sc2001 said:


> Wellness is a good brand. Maybe consider adding another one as well.
> 
> And insects should be an important part of a hedgies diet. They get things from insects that they can't get anywhere else. Maybe try getting some mealworms for your hedgie! Most hedgies loveee them
> 
> Eggs and veggies are great additives so definitely continue giving those


I just bought another two bags of different cat food. I'll also add pieces of dry mealworms (now only have dry ones) into her bowl, for now this is the only way she will eat them  Thinking about trying live mealworms.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

If by dry you mean freeze dried, give those sparingly. Too many may lead to tummy issues like constipation. I'd give no more than two every couple of days, like 4-5 days. If you could do canned, they're much better (and live being the best)


----------

